# Der Cube Race One Thread



## Starter123456 (1. November 2018)

Ich eröffne hier ebenfalls einen eigenen Thread für das Cube Race One.

Beginnen wir mit folgendem Zitat: "Man nehme einen leichten und technisch ausgereiften Aluminium-Rahmen, gebe eine satte Kelle Shimano XT Brems- und Schaltkomponenten dazu und würze dies mit einer hochwertigen Luftfedergabel: Fertig ist das Race One! Enthusiastische Hardtail-Piloten werden sich bei diesem Menü die Finger abschlecken, zumal es mit einer gripstarken und schnellen Reifen-Garnitur von Schwalbe serviert wird. Per Remote Lockout lässt sich die leichte und dank 32 mm Standrohren steife RockShox Recon TK Air Gabel blitzschnell in den Angriffsmodus versetzen. Dir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen? Es ist angerichtet!"

Hier der Link direkt zu dem Bike:
https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-race-one-2018/

Hier könnten zum Beispiel folgende Bereiche diskutiert oder gezeigt werden:

- Erfahrungen, Tests
- Galerie, Fotos auch von Touren
- Kauferfahrungen, Grössenempfehlungen
- Wartezimmer
- Umbauten, Veränderungen am Bike selbst
- etc.

Es ist alles erlaubt aber es MUSS sich um das Cube Race One handeln.

Ich freue mich über einen netten Austausch mit euch!


----------



## Starter123456 (1. November 2018)

Ich mache auch direkt den Anfang. Mein Race One Modelljahr 2018 besitze ich jetzt seit ca. 3 Tagen und habe schon die erste Tour hinter mir und kann mich nicht über das Bike beklagen. Ich selbst bin 184 cm groß und habe ich eine Schrittlänge von 92 cm. Ich habe mich nach mehreren Probefahrten für für den 23" Rahmen entschieden.

Specs zum 2018er Modell:


RahmenAluminium Lite, AMF, ARG, Internal Cable Routing, Easy Mount Kickstand Ready, Tapered Headtube, PressFit BB
Größe15", 17", 19", 21", 23"
GabelRockShox Recon Silver TK Air, PopLoc, 100mm
SteuersatzFSA Orbit 1.5E ZS, Top Zero-Stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), Bottom Zero-Stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm)
VorbauCUBE Performance Stem Pro, 31.8mm
LenkerCUBE Rise Trail Bar, 700mm
GriffeCUBE Performance Grip
SchaltwerkShimano XT RD-M8000-DSGS, ShadowPlus, 11-Speed
UmwerferShimano XT FD-M8020-D, Side Swing
SchalthebelShimano XT SL-M8000-I, Direct Attach
BremsanlageShimano XT BR-M8000, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)
KurbelgarniturShimano XT FC-M8000, 36x26T, 175mm
KetteShimano CN-HG600-11
Farbeiridium´n´black´n´white
KassetteShimano SLX CS-M7000, 11-42T
Vorderrad NabeShimano Deore HB-M6000, QR, Centerlock
Hinterrad NabeShimano Deore FH-M6000, QR, Centerlock
FelgenCUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc
HinterreifenSchwalbe Rapid Rob, Active, 2.25
PedaleCUBE Aluminium MTB
SattelSelle Royal MTB
SattelstützeCUBE Performance Post, 27.2mm
SattelklemmeCUBE Varioclose, 31.8mm
VorderreifenSchwalbe Tough Tom, Active, 2.25
Gewicht: 13,2 kg
Umbauten:

Sixpack Millenium Plattform Pedale
SQ-lab 711 Griffe 
SQ-lab 411 Innerbarends Griffe
Radnabensicherung vorn und hinten + Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe767 (25. März 2021)

Hallo,
gibt es das Cube Race One in black'n flash orange nur aus 2016 oder gab es das neu auch 2018? Ich habe im Internet eines gefunden allerdings noch nirgendwo gesehen, dass es das 2018 gab???


----------



## kyburger (21. April 2022)

Hallo,

welchen Steuersatz brauche ich für ein Race one 2019 ?

Ich habe ein Race one 2019 und möchte eine Starrgabel mit tapered Schaft verbauen.
Nun habe ich die alte Recon ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass der Rahmen zwar für tapered ausgelegt ist,
aber die Gabel straight 1 1/8" ist. Statt des Konusrings an der Gabel ist eine Scheibe verbaut, die ich nicht vom Gabelschaft lösen konnte. Als ich die Gabel aus dem Rahmen gezogen habe, kam der Ring mit den offen liegenden Kugeln mit. 
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, kann ich den verbauten Steuersatz also nicht für die neue Gabel benutzen.

Ich habe dann gegoogelt und bin auch auf folgenden Steuersatz gestoßen:









						Orbit I-t Cube-Edition
					

Produkteigenschaften - Orbit I-t Cube-Edition + 1 1/8" Reduzierhülse        Modell:  Steuersatz FSA Orbit I-t Cube-Edition (Tapered 1 1/8" - 1 1/2" voll-integriert)      Bauart:  Voll-integriert (IS)      Gabelschaft:...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Würde der passen?
Oder reicht am Ende sogar ein neuer Konusring um die Lager weiter zu benutzen?


----------



## maggus75 (1. Mai 2022)

kyburger schrieb:


> Würde der passen?
> Oder reicht am Ende sogar ein neuer Konusring um die Lager weiter zu benutzen?


Bilder würden helfen von dem, was du vorgefunden hast (Scheibe usw.) und dann die Frage eher im TechTalk stellen, das ist ja nix extra Cube spezifisches. Ich denke da hast du mehr Schrauber, in so einem Hersteller spezifischem Abteil wie hier sind viele Fertigbike Käufer, die oft nicht ganz so tief in den Details der Technik sind.






Starter123456 schrieb:


> Es ist alles erlaubt aber es MUSS sich um das Cube Race One handeln.


Ich hab das Thema hier zufällig gesehen und finde echt krass, wie unterschiedlich das Bike mit versch. Setups aussehen kann. Mein *2018er RaceOne* ist ein kompletter Eigenaufbau mit Starrgabel, ich habe den Rahmen 2019 als Einzelstück Restposten für 89 Euro beim BikeDiscount gekauft. Aktuell schon gut 3500km auf der Uhr und nach wie vor mein Lieblingsrad (neben 29er Fully, 29er Hardtail und Gravelbike)


Wenn ich das mit dem gekauften Fertigbike von oben vergleiche, muss man schon genau hinsehen, um zu sehen, dass es das gleiche Rad ist:


----------



## kyburger (6. Mai 2022)

Hier noch Bilder. Die Schale, die unten ins Steuerrohr gepresst ist, hat einen Innendurchmesser von 53,4 mm laut Messchieber. Winkel unbekannt. Ein Lager würde für den Umbau ja schon reichen, wenn das in die Schale passt.
Cube hat mir auf meine Frage nach den Maßen eines passenden Tapered-Steuersatz für das Rad leider nur den Gang zum Cube-Händler empfohlen.


----------



## maggus75 (7. Mai 2022)

kyburger schrieb:


> Cube hat mir auf meine Frage nach den Maßen eines passenden Tapered-Steuersatz für das Rad leider nur den Gang zum Cube-Händler empfohlen.


Oder einfach den Gang auf ihre eigene Homepage  . Da ich schon drei Rahmen aufgebaut habe und das eigentlich immer Vorjahresmodelle waren, habe ich mir die Daten auch immer nur von da geholt. Vor 2-3 Jahren, vor dem Corona Fahrradboom, gab es die Rahmen und passende farbliche Teile von Cube ausm Vorjahr teils auch noch super günstig...Jetzt nicht mehr.

Man kann über Google ganz einfach auf die Modellseiten der letzten Jahre, so auch bei dem Modell
LINK

Dort steht unter der Ausstattung auch, dass es ein 44/56 Steuersatz ist. ALso unten ein 56er, oben ein 44er. Das sollte das Maß im Rahmen sein, wo das Lager rein passt.







kyburger schrieb:


> Ein Lager würde für den Umbau ja schon reichen, wenn das in die Schale passt.


*Ich würde wenn dann den ganzen unteren Teil vom Steuersatz komplett gegen einen 56 tauschen.* Dann weisst du, dass da alles zusammen passt, Konusring, Lager, usw.. Bei meiner Frau habe ich sowas wie bei dir schon mal verbaut, da tapered Rahmen und ne 1 1/8 Gabel sehr günstig bekommen, das war bissl Gefrickel die passenden Teile zusammen zu bekommen mit dem Adapterring. Würde ich nicht mehr machen, lieber gleich richtig. WUndert mich, dass Cube sowas ab Werk vebaut.

Von Ritchey sollte so ein Steuersatz Unterteil für um 20-25 Euro zu haben sein. Nagel mich nicht fest, aber das müsste dann ein ZS56 semi integriert Pressfit oder so sein.

*Oben kann ja normal alles bleiben, da so oder so 1 1/8.*





kyburger schrieb:


> und möchte eine Starrgabel mit tapered Schaft verbauen.


Wenn ich fragen darf, was verbaust du für eine?
Kann es nur empfehlen, das Race One in starr ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingsbike!


----------



## kyburger (7. Mai 2022)

Auf der Cube-Seite hatte ich auch schon geschaut. Da habe ich alle Jahrgänge außer dem 19er gefunden. Das 18er hat zumindest andere Ausfallenden.
Ich denke, dass ich zum nächsten Radladen (markenunabhängig) gehen werde.
Die Gabel ist eine einfache Noname-Alugabel, die ich für wenig Geld gebraucht wie neu bekommen habe.
Eine günstige Carbongabel mit Schnellspanner und Scheibenbremsaufnahme habe ich zu der Zeit nicht gefunden. Es soll ein Pendelrad und Zugmaschine werden. Da muss die Recon mit ihren knapp 2,5 kg einfach nicht sein.


----------



## KettenKlaus (8. Mai 2022)

Sowas könnte passen. Da musst Du aber genau unten am Steuerrohr messen, ob der von der Einbauhöhe her passt.


----------



## kyburger (5. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mir im Radladen einen zs44/zs56 einbauen lassen. Sollte jetzt alles passen.


----------



## clownseuche (13. Juni 2022)

Hi zusammen, habe seit ein paar Tagen auch ein Cube Race One 2022. kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie der Lenker ausgerichtet werden sollte? Vorne ist ja so ne Art Fadenkreuz zu sehen. Wie sollte das ausgerichtet sein? Genau in der Mitte? Leicht nach oben oder unten versetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major_fox (13. Juni 2022)

je nach Vorliebe, in den meisten Fällen ist der Lenker leicht nach hinten und oben gebogen.


----------

